# John deere L120.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have a John deere L120 that runs perfect but when the pto is engaged it will mow for about 3 or 4 minutes, and die. Then it wont start back for awhile.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

perhaps the coil is failing, when it doesn't restart you should check for spark


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok got brand new coils, stator, vr, and battery it runs about 20 minutes dies, and the battery is dead?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The coils cured the heat up, and quit problem but the battery drains from fully charged to not even enough power to click. Is there anything that could drain the battery that way? I put as mentioned a new stator thats putting out 29.3 volts and a new regulator and it shows on the meter it is charging the brand new battery? Im stumped I can fix the problem if I could find it.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your PTO clutch coil may have a short to ground (drawing too much current). To check it, run without the PTO to see if the problem remains without the PTO engaged.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The pto is 1 of my suspects the wiring got snatched out before, and we put it back but I didnt think about it until you mentioned it. Thankyou for the tip. I will report back asap.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Pretty sure its the pto all the testing for the charging system shows everything operating normal. Thankyou for the pto tip.


----------

